# Windows FTP Zugriff auf Mac Server - manche Dateien nicht verfügbar?



## ikon (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

nach langer Zeit muss ich mal wieder das Forum zu Rate ziehen ; /

Sitze hier im Urlaub und möchte mich mit meinem Windows XP Notebook auf einen Mac Server (OSX 10.4) meiner Arbeitsstelle verbinden. Für solche Zwecke wurde extra ein Benutzerprofil und die Verbindung an sich klappt auch wunderbar mittels FileZilla über FTP - allerdings sind einige Daten hinter der normalen Dateiendung mit einer .bin Endung versehen und nur noch 1kb groß. Die Daten habe ich selbst im lokalen Netzwerk von einem G5 auf den Server geschoben (psd, indd, pdf usw.), können auch übers Internet mit dem G5 problemlos von ausserhalb gesehen/heruntergeladen werden - sind also nicht beschädigt oder ähnliches. Das komische daran, es scheint wilkürlich zu sein. Woran kann das liegen daß manche Daten nicht von der Windows Maschine anständig gelesen/gesehen werden können (Dateinamen zu lang, falsches Protokoll etc.)? Bin leider kein Netzwerk Fachmann, meine Kenntnisse beschränken sich eher auf die Benutzerebene und den Grafikbereich.

Habe schon vergeblich gegoogled und stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch - für jegliche Hilfe oder Denkanstösse wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## port29 (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,

was nutzt du denn für einen FTP Server?


----------



## ikon (18. Mai 2010)

Soweit ich weiss ist das kein FTP Sever sondern AFP (Apple File System), versuche nur die Verbindung über FTP herzustellen.


----------



## port29 (18. Mai 2010)

Hmmm... also AFP hat ja garnichts mit ftp zutun...
Aber ich denke, du meinst diesen internen FTP Server, der bei OS X Server mit dabei ist. Nunja das Problem an dem Teil ist leider, dass es imho eine Mac Maschine auf der anderen Seite voraussetzt, dem er neben den Daten noch irgendwelche anderen Funktionen mit übermittelt. Und FTP ist nur die Protokollbasis des ganzen, deshalb kannst du da auch mit einem 0815 FTP Programm darauf zugreifen. 

Ich selbst bin zwar Mac Freund, allerdings stehe ich nicht ganz hinter deren Server Konzepten - wobei ich sagen muss, dass meine letzte Server Version die 10.3 war. Da war stets das Problem, dass das OS immer nur das gemacht hat, was Standard war. Auf einem OS X Server würde ich deshalb für den Datenzugriff (evtl. parallel zu dem Systemeigenen FTP Server unter einem anderen Port) einen ProFTPD installieren.


----------

